# Posting pics sequenced with narrative



## Chef Kenny (Sep 16, 2018)

Whats is the best way to post pictures in sequence along with a narrative?

An example of what I'm asking about; lets say I made a recipe/meal that I took pics along the way as I did, and I want to describe it in blog style format such as:

"I made this great recipe. Here are the ingredients I used 
 <picture of stuff inserted after that line and before the next>


 I began by chopping stuff up like this
 <picture inserted showing chopped stuff>


 I cooked the stuff like this
 <picture inserted showing the stuff cooking>


 it came out like this
<picture inserted showing what it looks like>"

From what I've seen (I think), using the file uploader, pictures are relegated all to the end of a post. 

When I click "insert picture" it asks for a URL, which means the picture would have needed to be uploaded somewhere to be addressed by a URL. 

It looks like there is no simple direct upload feature when I can browse my computer and upload pics inserted along the way as a narrative is written. Is that correct?

Do I need to use a third party server to upload pics, then address them at that server? Or is the method to create albums here, then there would be a URL from that album used to insert the pics in the manner I am trying to do?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2018)

If you upload the pictures to an album on DC, you can add them by entering a url.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 16, 2018)

Set up the text of your post using the Advanced reply editor (Go advanced).

Scroll down to "manage attachments" and add all the images you have in mind. Upload the images but do not submit your post yet.

Next click where you want to add an image in your text.  I recommend doing this at the beginning of a new line either above or below your text.

Now click on the paperclip icon at the top of the text editor to see a list of images you have just uploaded.  Select the image and insert.  repeat the process until you have all images added to your post.

You post can look like this:


This is a donut:




This is a better Donut:



This is a perfect donut:


----------



## Caslon (Sep 16, 2018)

If you mean showing in a continuous video what you are cooking (and also edited ) , that might take some work on your part.

Not impossible.  Challenging?  Yes.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 16, 2018)

When I want to add multiple pics in one post with a short descriptive text for each, I do it pretty much like Janet described.  

I didn't know about the "advanced" reply though - I don't think I've ever noticed that.  I click on the little paperclip icon, a browser pops up where I can search my pics and upload them here, and then use 'manage attachments' as Janet said.  I always click on "preview post" just before I hit "submit" - just to make sure everything appears the way I meant for it to.  

I'll have to look for 'advanced' next time I upload multiple pics.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone, looks like I have a couple angles to go at it...and Janet...you just HAD to pick doughnuts...and me...on a low carb diet...


I suspect there will be a lot of that...being a cooking site and all!


----------



## Chef Kenny (Sep 23, 2018)

Janet H,


It DID work exactly as you described. I did run in to the 15 pic per post limit though! I was just trying to do step by step pics and had to reply to complete it all.


 We'll see if any of it is appreciated. There are some very acerbic people here, but that goes along with the territory of actual Chefs (of which I am not one, my family and friends call me that), many of whom are known to be jerks...it seems to go with the profession so often...I've worked with them building and retrofitting kitchens, its just the way it is sometimes. That's OK, I can take my gloves off for them and hopefully enjoy some conversation with those here who are actually nice.


Thanks again to all.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 30, 2018)

I gave up doing that after PhotoBucket made rule changes a couple of years back.   I don't post as many photos as I used to.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Oct 2, 2018)

I think I am now remembering the other reason I stopped posting here a couple years back, and its the fact that it seems not many folks here are really interested in detailed cooking posts with step by step photos, and I wasted my time thinking some may find that interesting and useful. Not their fault if they are not in to it. 



I'm starting to see the same thing again. Crickets except a few folks. Not that I'm looking for a popularity contest or trying to impress people or whatever, just genuinely trying to share and hopefully others to share so I can learn from them. I'm not sure this site has the "mood" for that, I may just be misreading what could be...or my content is just not that interesting to the folks here. We'll see. I'll try a couple more constructed step by step cooking posts and quit if there is no interest.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 2, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I gave up doing that after PhotoBucket made rule changes a couple of years back.   I don't post as many photos as I used to.



Also, another reason is since there are so many detailed YouTube videos out there I stopped doing sequence photos here and on other non-food related discussion forums I belong to.    I've noticed this trend.    People are not creating detailed step-by-step photo threads like before...   not just here.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 2, 2018)

Chef Kenny said:


> I think I am now remembering the other reason I stopped posting here a couple years back, and its the fact that it seems not many folks here are really interested in detailed cooking posts with step by step photos, and I wasted my time thinking some may find that interesting and useful. Not their fault if they are not in to it.



Don't be too quick to judge.  My bet is that someone will be inspired to make strudel (or your next project) by your post.  Typically, long detailed posts get many, many views even if they don't get a lot of responses - I attribute this to folks who are trying out the method.  How to threads are less "chatty" - there is less banter because they aren't really discussions.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 2, 2018)

This is also where a publicly visible "Like" or "Thanks" count under postings can be practical.   You and others know your pictorials are being appreciated by many.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 2, 2018)

I think you're over thinking this subject Kenny. Yesterday I posted instructions in one paragraph of how I did a smoked pork loin on my gas grill with four pictures to fit the description. My reasoning was to get to the point and make it simple. With the exception of the pineapple it was carb free by the way.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Oct 2, 2018)

Roadfix,


A good point. I am big on security and not comfortable putting my mug or even much of my identifiable surroundings out there, so I probably wont head down the YouTube posting road. I got off of FaceBook in 2012...it used to irritate me then that people would tag me in photos.

Along with your point, so many people have short attention spans these days and/or simply do not want to dedicate the time to reading detailed posts. Like most people dont read entire news articles, emails have become the same way, It's a waste of time with most people to even address multiple topics and really lose them if I start writing in proper paragraphs! I'm kind of that way with recipes, and I have to admit, it aggravates me when I'm scouring recipes online and come across blog style posts to scroll through to just get to the recipe.

 All really good things to consider. I dont see the point in the new Low Carb forum here if people arent going to share recipes, etc., and if I've never made a specific recipe/method, thats when I do really appreciate the step by step. All things being considered, I'm evaluating if I am again wasting my time. It's fun to photo and compose stuff, but if nobody gives a rip, its like a tree falling in the woods with no one there to know it


Thanks for the points to consider, perhaps "Discuss Cooking" is not as much "Display Cooking" as I imagined.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Oct 2, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I think you're over thinking this subject Kenny. Yesterday I posted instructions in one paragraph of how I did a smoked pork loin on my gas grill with four pictures to fit the description. My reasoning was to get to the point and make it simple. With the exception of the pineapple it was carb free by the way.



Certainly not the first time I've been told that. It's who I am.

I appreciate you telling me that, I went and took a look. That post is not much different than what I do, just less detailed, not step by step with text following along and not a bunch of background "blah, blah, blah".

That's exactly the advice and example I needed. Most people dont want a huge commitment, they want the gist, see a few pics...done. It's a good way of thinking about it. If people want more info, they will ask. Any more detail pics taken can be shared in subsequent replies.

I tried to tighten it up in my recent strudel post but still my keyboard still got me in trouble. Nobody seems to care about the post otherwise. I have a Thai red curry recipe I have refined I wanted to share...its extremely detailed, it has to be to do it right. I'm going to have to figure out how to tighten that up, it will be a challenge!

Thanks again


----------



## blissful (Oct 2, 2018)

Have you ever noticed the most common 'in posting methods'...


Method that irritates me #1: In a blog I have to see three different views of the same dish and scroll scroll scroll down to see the actual recipe. Yeah, don't do that. I know you want me to see all the ads you are attaching and you want to make some money, I just don't have time for that, I just want the recipe.



Method that irritates me #2: 7 pictures (which is a good number) with a very vague poorly written narrative. These are some recipe sites, especially cheese making recipes, I have to read them 5 times before I understand that the cheese curds need to rest 15 minutes stirred 3 times. Instead they wax and wane on and on and it has you wondering if you missed their point because they never made one. Poor grammar (which is why I don't write those sites--my grammar isn't great) and poor paragraph structure.


I've only written a few dozen websites for people and one or two of my own, and one cheese recipe. It's difficult work, truly, difficult to do it well. Edit edit edit and limit pictures to the necessary ones that make a point. 



Good luck to you. Try a few different things and see what works best for you and your audience.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Oct 2, 2018)

Also all very good points blissful.


----------

